# Chicken Wings



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

When you first give chicken wings to puppies, do you leave the skin on? I tried this the other day but Biscuit was getting nowhere with it! I also have to give it to him outside as otherwise he will take it out of his bowl and run to his favourite spot with it, which is too much of a health risk in the house.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I give Dexter his chicken wings with skin on. He eats them outside the backdoor on the door step. He has had 2 a day since he was small.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes, it would drive you mad to have to skin them! Not all dogs are keen on them - Dylan can take or leave them. It might take Biscuit a while to get used to them. You could try chicken or turkey necks instead - some pet shops sell them frozen. He might find those easier to get to grips with.


----------



## pauleady (Mar 11, 2011)

This might sound stupid, but are dogs ok with chicken bones? I thought chicken bones were bad for dogs as they splinter?


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

You need to avoid cooked bones and weight bearing bones. The ones that are ok for dogs to eat are;

Chicken/turkey wings, necks and carcases
Lamb necks and rib bones
There are other things you can try but I would start off with chicken wings as they are a good puppy size. Daisy loves them!

also available is ready prepared raw minces which include the right amount of meat/bone and offal that is reccomended. You could try

www.naturalinstinct.com
or
www.rawtogo.co.uk


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone. He managed a wing this afternoon - skin on! Took him 40 mins and is flat out now!! The only thing is you need to be so careful with the hygiene. I had him on a large area of newspaper and then had to wipe his paws after with wipes as he was standing on the wing to help rip it apart! Outside would be better but would still need to wipe the paws.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

pauleady said:


> This might sound stupid, but are dogs ok with chicken bones? I thought chicken bones were bad for dogs as they splinter?


Chicken bones are fine if raw and you can feed raw wings, neck and carcass but not legs as they are weight bearing. I think Shirley even gives her dogs the feet!!! Chicken bones are only bad if cooked as they dehydrate, become brittle and can splinter so dangerous for dogs to eat as they can cause internal damage.

Opps should have checked previous posts as I've just repeated what Shirley said...


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

I gave them chicken feet the once as I bought a whole hen from a chinese supermarket.

Monty wasn't too sure at first but then soon tucked in!! Had to give the bloody thing a pedicure first though as the talons on some of it's toes were huge 

If you have a pets at home near you see if they do the frozen bags of poultry necks by Prize choice. They do 2kg bags. ( I get mine from a local supplier)
( I do defrost mine first though)

For those of you worried about giving chicken indoors- give them it on an old towel and then you can just bung that in the wash.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

M&M's mummy said:


> For those of you worried about giving chicken indoors- give them it on an old towel and then you can just bung that in the wash.


The problem that I have is that wherever I originally give the bones to Dylan, he will cart them off to his favourite bone-eating places. The main one is my cream rug, which I have now accepted is his cream rug. If I forget to shut the stair gate, he also likes my cream bedroom carpet 
Now, much against my better judgement, I have allowed my family to persuade me to buy a cream carpet for the living room  I wonder how long it will be before someone forgets to keep the door shut and that will become a new favourite place


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Daisy is the same Helen. She is always slinking off to chew her bones elsewhere! The worst thing she does though is if she is full she goes off and hides her bone behind a cushion on the sofa!  Our whole downstairs is open plan so we can't restrict any areas. Now that we have got wise to this we watch her when she is eating and if she heads towards the lounge she has me close behind chsing her into the garden!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> The problem that I have is that wherever I originally give the bones to Dylan, he will cart them off to his favourite bone-eating places. The main one is my cream rug, which I have now accepted is his cream rug. If I forget to shut the stair gate, he also likes my cream bedroom carpet
> Now, much against my better judgement, I have allowed my family to persuade me to buy a cream carpet for the living room  I wonder how long it will be before someone forgets to keep the door shut and that will become a new favourite place



I have the answer to that buy him a cream coloured towel  No better still buy him a cheap rug ( one you can wash in machine) and then let him eat his bones off that.

Sure he would love his own special cream rug


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Just spent most of the day cleaning our cream carpets, but 2 poo's running in and out to the garden and I don't think they will stay clean long.
Since the nights are getting darker bones are now being feed in the kitchen on the tiled floor with the door shut to stop them running and hiding under tables etc. A bit more hygienic than trying to get another stain of the carpet.
I've got myself a meat cleaver and a sharp knife to help Rosie with her bones. I score through the skin on chicken wings, and cut part way through duck necks and ribs with the cleaver, helps her get started on them. I buy lamb rib cages and butcher them myself, they are only £3.50. Never though my butchering skills learnt as a butchers boy on Saturday's would ever come in handy.


----------

